#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Πλευρικά τοιχία οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος ράμπας υπογείου

## θ.τριαντ.

Σε περιπτώσεις κτιρίων όπου υπάρχουν υπόγειες θέσεις στάθμευσης και πρέπει να κατασκευάσουμε ράμπα καθόδου με πλευρικά τοιχεία οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος , τα οποία θα βρίσκονται σε επαφή με το φέρον οργανισμό του κτιρίου (κάθετα ή στην ίδια διεύθυνση με αυτόν) , αν τα συνδέσουμε με αυτόν υπάρχει περίπτωση σε έντονη σεισμική καταπόνηση να του δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα?
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Αφήνοντας αναμονές στον φέροντα οργανισμό του κτιρίου (τοιχείο ή υποστήλωμα) στο σημείο επαφής  και ενσωματώνοντας αυτές με τα τοιχεία της ράμπας όταν την σκυροδετήσω

----------


## ppetros

Δεν είναι ανάγκη να τα συνδέσεις. Αφήνεις αρμό μεταξύ τους (ή και σε επαφή) και δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Η σύνδεση πέρα των παραπάνω θα έχει και το πρόβλημα ρωγμών που θα εμφανιστούν στην ένωση και από την κίνηση των αυτοκινήτων αλλά και το "κάθισμα" του κτιρίου από το σκελετό ως την χρήση του.

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

http://ifile.it/s913ecl

O φέρον οργανισμός του κτιρίου έχει ολοκληρωθεί και έχω ήδη αφήσει αναμονές Φ10 στο γωνιακό υποστήλωμα που φαίνεται στο σχέδιο.
Ο λόγος που με κάνει να το συνδέσω με το γωνιακό υποστήλωμα είναι ότι θα μπαζώσω σχεδόν 2,00μ από την έξω πλευρά του τοιχείου της ράμπας. 
Το τοιχείο της ράμπας θα έχει πέδιλο πλάτους 1,00μ και ύψος 0,50μ και δεν θα ενώνεται με την υπόλοιπη θεμελίωση.
Το ύψος του τοιχείου είναι περίπου 2,20μ

----------


## Pappos

Αν δεν ενώνεται με την υπόλοιπη θεμελίωση κάνε την ράμπα με αρμό. Και γενικά καλύτερα κάνε αρμό την ράμπα.

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Αν το ενώσω , για να εξασφαλιστώ έναντι των ωθήσεων που θα προκύψουν στο τοιχείο απο το μπάζωμα , θα έχω πρόβλημα με τον φερων οργανισμό του κτιρίου σε εντονη σεσμική καταπόνηση?
Με βάση το σχέδιο που "ανέβασα" έχω περίπτωση κοντού υποστηλώματος?

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Τι μπορώ να κάνω με βάση τα δεδομένα που υπάρχουν τώρα?
Ως προς την ανατροπή του τοιχείου να κάνω μεγαλύτερο πέλμα στο πέδιλο , 1,50 ας πούμε?
Ως προς τη θεμελίωση να αφήσω αρμό 10 εκ σε σχέση με τη θεμελίωση του κτιρίου?
Αν δεν το ενώσω με τις αναμονές αποφέυγω το κοντό υποστήλωμα?

----------


## noutsaki

θα λύσεις το τοιχείο σου σαν τοίχο αντιστήριξης, υπάρχουν και τα προγράμματα στα downloads για να σε βοηθήσουν.από εκεί θα δεις και το πλάτος του πεδίλου που χρειάζεται για να επαρκεί.
Στις θεμελιώσεις δεν έχει νόημα ο αντισεισμικός αρμός, απλά θα κοιτάξεις το πέδιλο του τοιχείου να μην "πέφτει" πάνω στο κτίριο (καλά αν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο θα το καταλάβεις ούτως ή άλλως στο σκάψιμο..)
Αν δεν ενώσεις αποφεύγεις το κοντό. Στο σημείο επαφής βάζεις αρμό, φελιζόλ 3άρι θα έλεγα εγώ. Αν και προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι ότι αυτό μετά από λίγο καιρό θα κόψει, θέλει προσοχή στο σοβάτισμα και στο βάψιμο..
Α, και στον τοίχο αντιστήριξης άσε και κανένα στραγγιστήρι, να περνάνε τα νερά της επίχωσης στην σχάρα που θα βάλετε λογικά στο τέρμα της ράμπας, να εκτονώνεται λίγο η κατάσταση..

----------


## Pappos

Συμφωνώ με rigid. Κατα τα άλλα πέρα τις ωθήσεις θα έχει και πρόσθετη καταπόνηση το τοιχείο. Ειδικά με την θεμελίωση είναι πρόβλημα. Για ανατροπή δεν ξέρω αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο αν δεν το κάνεις με αρμό. Εγώ προσωπικά θα έκανα αρμό. Σε περίπτωση σεισμού θα έχεις πρόσθετες καταπονήσεις στον κόμβο με το τοιχείο. Και αν το ενώσεις το τοιχείο σου θα έχει πρόβλημα. Επίσης τώρα θα σου δημιουργηθεί ανισοσταθμία με την θεμελίωση του κτιρίου, πρέπει να υπάρχει και ο περιορισμός των 30° από γειτονική θεμελίωση. Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να φτάσεις στην στάθμη της θεμελίωσης του κτιρίου για να μην έχεις το πρόβλημα αυτό. (Για το τελευταίο δεν θυμάμαι και καλά αν είναι έτσι, οι συνάδελφοι όσοι θυμούνται μπορούν να βοηθήσουν).

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

1) 


> Στις θεμελιώσεις δεν έχει νόημα ο αντισεισμικός αρμός, απλά θα κοιτάξεις το πέδιλο του τοιχείου να μην "πέφτει" πάνω στο κτίριο (καλά αν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο θα το καταλάβεις ούτως ή άλλως στο σκάψιμο..)


Τι εννοείς ακριβώς?

2)Ανισοσταθμία θα έχω.Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις τον περιορισμό που ανέφερες?

----------


## noutsaki

έγώ δεν ανέφερα κανέναν περιορισμό.
απλά λέω ότι σε στοιχεία θεμελίωσης και υπόγεια που είναι εν επαφή δεν χρειάζεται να μπει αρμός (το λέει ο αντισεισμκός). 
εγώ είπα ότι το τοιχείο σου για να το θεμελιώσεις θα σκάψεις και υπάρχει πιθανότητα (επειδή είσαι και υπό γωνία σε σχέση με το κτίριο) το πέδιλο του τοιχείου άμα είναι και λίγο μεγάλο να πέφτει δίπλα στο κτίριο ή τέλος πάντων λίγο ατσούμπαλα.. Να πω την αλήθεια αυτό με τις ανισόσταθμες θεμελιώσεις δεν το κατάλαβα και δεν γνωρίζω τον περιορισμό των 30 μοιρών που λέει ο pappos.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

"OFF TOPIC"  Να ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι αλλο....*θ.τριαντ.* Με τα μήκη αγκύρωσης του οπλισμού των δοκών του κτηρίου, δε συνάντησες πρόβλημα?Βλέπω μεγάλα ανοίγματα στην περίμετρο,άρα μεγάλα Φ, άρα και μεγάλα μήκη αγκύρωσης.

----------

